# Is paying for a slip worth it?



## Arcb (Aug 13, 2016)

Mental exercise here.

I have been happily trailer sailing for the last several years, but some changes at work that might impact the way I travel. 

So, i am thinking about getting a dock. I think we have ruled out local yacht clubs because of initiation fees. Marinas are much more reasonable around here, aside from the diy clubs.

But the hassles even with marinas are extreme. About $2k for the dock itself. Fine. Then we need insurance, say $400/ year. Have to hire a surveyor. Give me a break, it's a 21 foot boat that I have owned for several years. No engine, no electrical system. Huge waste of money.

I guess on the plus side we will have a nice little floating cottage on the water, no hassles with trailering, mast stepping etc .

Basically costs will go from about $400 per year to a couple thousand but an increase in convenience.

Thoughts?


----------



## jephotog (Feb 25, 2002)

I would say yes for a few reasons.

One you mentioned a cottage on the water.

Also working on boat projects means you go get to hang out in a marina.

Depending on how far away the marina is, you can go sailing with a 2 hour window.

Part of my calculation is a boat 25 feet or bigger so the effort to put up the mast is significant and the space below gives you some "cottage" features to make it worth spending the night aboard.


----------



## Arcb (Aug 13, 2016)

jephotog said:


> Depending on how far away the marina is, you can go sailing with a 2 hour window.


This is also hurting my brain. I have marinas I am considering ranging from 24 minutes away to 1 hour and 17 minutes.

24 minutes away is the Ottawa River= ridiculous currents.

57 Minutes away I have the 1000 Islands= ridiculous currents, but pretty nice cruising grounds.

1 hour 6-17 minutes away, I have the Rideau Lakes= Paradise.


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

Arcb said:


> This is also hurting my brain. I have marinas I am considering ranging from 24 minutes away to 1 hour and 17 minutes.
> 
> 24 minutes away is the Ottawa River= ridiculous currents.
> 
> ...


Where you moor / slip your boat is an interesting calculus with a bunch of variables and their importance/weight may change for any number of reasons.

We balanced, close with attractiveness, with cost and of decent sailing. The last was a compromised for the recent past. For our residence the close the less interesting the sailing cruising. So we ended up in a lovely place that was a 1hr 20 min drive. This almost acceptable for day use in summer.

Years ago when I was single I would drive 2+ hrs and it was gorgeous, affordable and fabulous sailing grounds. Note in NY Metro area traffic can really kick up travel times.

I've decided to change mooring with the knowledge of what is most important - good sailing grounds. And that meant further away from where we live. For a mooring it gets complicated by the need to get from your parked car to the boat.... options are dink or launch.... both represent costs... dinghy dock or launch service (limitations of operation schedule and cost). For me not being in a marina and a developed setting was important because I will spend weekends aboard and not sail for any number of reasons.

Slips were too spendy in any case. But moorings were hard to find especially in a pleasant setting. After searching and searching I found a location out east on the CT shore which was actually less the deal I had for the recent past. The computed travel time is 1 1/2 hrs. Something I finally realized after driving half a century.... is that traffic ALWAYS slows at "nodes"... such as toll plazes, merges and highway intersections, and bridges. If the route has fewer of these the delays are few and shorter. So... for me driving east on the CT side of the LI Sound is much faster then on the LI side... since I have to do a bridge just to get to LI. I don't mind traffic but detest traffic not only for the usual reasons... but it leads to more accidents and more slow downs.... a self fulfilling nightmare.

Finally.... if you are spending multiple days on the boat... the travel time becomes less a factor though no less annoying. So this argues for better sailing and longer travel times. My change will see the R/T time increase from 2.5hrs to 3+ hrs... not a big deal really. The mooring rates end up pretty much in the same ball park price-wise.

Other considerations for cruisers' mooring location is access to stuff.... fuel, water, food, marine services.

++++

I am looking forward this coming season to what appears to be a great location to moor the boat - Old Lyme on the east shore of the CT river.


----------



## RegisteredUser (Aug 16, 2010)

Id lean towards mast up trailer storage


----------



## bigdogandy (Jun 21, 2008)

RU has a good suggestion that could save on slip free costs and still give you the added convenience....if there are marinas that offer that option in the places you’d want to keep the boat.

Also, on the insurance survey aspect - are the marinas requiring something other than liability coverage? I’ve carried liability only on my boat since I owned it and the carrier has never required a survey.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Mast up lot storage may be the best compromise. However, I still think a slip is worth the price of admission. We've done both and really struggled with our first seasonal slip fee many years back. It took one season to realize we could never go back. Access, provisioning, maintenance, are all exponentially better. Yes, better out of proportion to the higher cost. Our slip must be 4 times more expensive than a mooring. It's 5 times better. 

I don't know about Canada, but there are insurers in the US that will allow smaller vessels to be added to their homeowners policies, without surveys. The coverages are likely not as good, but if your only mission is to obtain a policy to be compliant, I have to believe there is a way to avoid a survey on a 21 foot boat. On the other hand, when you're in close proximity to others, you could be accidental cause of lots of damage to others, so being properly insured is really in your own best interest.


----------



## Arcb (Aug 13, 2016)

Mast up trailer storage is on my list of ideas for sure, about 1/5th the cost. Then I lose the convenience of having a boat in the water to chillax on though.

Bigdog, the marinas require insurance, insurance requires a survey. Insurance surveys are the biggest scam going in the marine industry, especially on boats this size. 

Maybe I will try shopping fot insurance companies that don't require surveys.


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

Minnewaska said:


> Mast up lot storage may be the best compromise. However, I still think a slip is worth the price of admission. We've done both and really struggled with our first seasonal slip fee many years back. It took one season to realize we could never go back. Access, provisioning, maintenance, are all exponentially better. Yes, better out of proportion to the higher cost. Our slip must be 4 times more expensive than a mooring. It's 5 times better.
> 
> I don't know about Canada, but there are insurers in the US that will allow smaller vessels to be added to their homeowners policies, without surveys. The coverages are likely not as good, but if your only mission is to obtain a policy to be compliant, I have to believe there is a way to avoid a survey on a 21 foot boat. On the other hand, when you're in close proximity to others, you could be accidental cause of lots of damage to others, so being properly insured is really in your own best interest.


OK some valid points here. Getting things including people and pets is easier dockside.

I've not spent seasons in a slip so I can't put a mulitplier on the convenience/cost ratio.

Having a good dink at a dinghy dock allows me to get to the boat.... and then motor over to the town dock to "load up". Wifey etc. dog do towny things and are at the dock when I arrive. Really no problem at all.

I mentioned this many times and it may not apply to the OP... but I often spend weekends on the mooring... because the location is so pleasant and that isa many many times more pleasant than staying in a marina slip... or even over night at the town dock were people are constantly strolling by and looking at the boats as if they are displays in a museum. So the mooring location is important to me... not just a mooring in the middle of the harbor madness will do.

As I wrote there are many factors informing the choice of where to moor or slip your boat.


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

If the marina has a mast up concierge type service at a reduced price vs. a slip that would be great. You call ahead, tell em to launch your boat, go sailing and leave it tied to the dock and they haul it, while you're driving home. Even if you launch it yourself, you save the time and effort of hauling. If you decide you prefer a slip, I imagine you can always change your mind for the extra fee.


----------



## paulinnanaimo (Dec 3, 2016)

I'm not going to try to persuade you one way or the other Arcb but I will offer a couple bits. Because our 26' boat is pretty simple, we can be sailing within about 15 minutes from the time we park the car...same time upon returning. Also, by agreeing to value the boat at ten thousand dollars, we are able to get very good insurance without surveys.


----------



## Interlude (Jun 16, 2016)

Hey Arcb,

We returned to sailing three and a half years ago after a 25 year absence with acquiring a Compac 23d but quickly decided that the move to Interlude was in order (weren't 25 years younger, and frankly time was not on our side to slowly move up!) Clearly Interlude has a slip and also is our cottage on the water. We also acquired a Compac 16 (a boat that taught us sailing a buzzilion years ago) that we have kept at our marina fully rigged and ready to back into the water. 1,100 pound boat with 18" draft, easy to do. The 23d was 3,500 pounds and 27" draft. Impossible to step by yourself and pretty durn tough to launch and recover, so she lived in a slip for the few months we owned her. There was no way we would have tried to trailer her, rig her, launch her, recover her, de-rig her, trailer her home. (two and a half to three hours away) We don't even want to do that with the 16. She simply is taken to and retuned from the marina seasonally and dry sailed while there. $100 every month she sits to her trailer there which is usually 6 months. This past year we opted to keep her home as circumstances limited our sailing season in 2019. 

Bottom line, even a boat as easy to trailer, rig and launch as the 16, it is still soooooo much more fun to own and sail if all ya gotta do is back her in the water. Wouldn't have done that with the 23 cuz even if fully rigged launching and recovery was a PIB! Plus if you opt for a slip, as you mentioned it is nice to be ON the water as opposed to close to it!

Bottom line for us was making the decision that we had to make sailing uber convenient thus either a boat lives in a slip or in the case of such a small craft as the 16, minutes from being in the water ready to sail. We would rather pay for that convenience and sail more than not pay and sail less. We are two retired teachers so money is always a factor in decisions but boat ownership is NOT always about saving money (though we try to when it makes sense), it should be about boating!

Hope this helps.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

Different strokes for different folks.

A buddy of mine has a 19-foot sailboat that we go out on from time to time. Because he lives in a condo, and cannot keep the boat there, he keeps it on a trailer in a storage yard that costs him ~$300/month. Every time that we go out detour to meet at the storage yard, then carpool to where we are sailing. Then we spend at least 45 minutes raising the mast, installing the boom, installing the rudder, and bending on the sails. Then we spend another 15 minutes to launch, and park the tow vehicle, and walk back to the boat. We go for our sail, then we return to the marina. We then spend a similar amount of time unstepping the mast and putting the boat away. In summary; it takes *at least* two hours from our sailing day to setup and de-rig the boat. This is not worth it IMHO, but he is happy with this because he has never owned anything but a trailer sailer.

I kept my 35-foot boat in a slip for the first 6 years that I owned her, and hated it. I paid for a 35-foot slip, but the finger pier that I was assigned was only 31-feet long, and the fairway was about 40-feet wide. These attributes made docking challenging, and impossible if single handed. People on my dock (C-dock) were great, but those on the next dock (B-dock) were horrible - partying past 2:am every weekend, coming into the marina after too many sundowners.

I have kept my boat on a mooring for the last 4 years, and given a choice will never go back to a slip. I can usually load all my gear into my dinghy which is kept secured to a dinghy dock, and motor to my boat and then load it in about 10 minutes. I am usually underway in less than 15 minutes from arriving at the marina. If needed, I can motor over to the pump-out dock and take on passengers, gear or water. I can easily single hand.


----------



## Arcb (Aug 13, 2016)

Now theres an idea I hadn't considered. I could put in a mooring somewhere. Maybe.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

eherlihy said:


> ....I paid for a 35-foot slip, but the finger pier that I was assigned was only 31-feet long


I've always hated this policy. If your boat were shorter than the 31ft flip, they would have still charged for the full slip. It's always been this way and really feel like a rip off. When you rent a two bedroom apartment, you don't pay for the number of people that live in it.



> but those on the next dock (B-dock) were horrible - partying past 2:am every weekend, coming into the marina after too many sundowners......


This is definitely a factor. I wouldn't cast doubt on all marinas, just like I wouldn't cast doubt on all neighborhoods, just because some have bad neighbors. We have some close friends on our dock and it actually makes it substantially more enjoyable. Often, we all get very upset with the marina, but the friendships keep us there.


----------



## capecodda (Oct 6, 2009)

We've done all 3.

IMHO the trade off is this. 

I'd much rather sit on a mooring with my sundowner. The view is better. A marina can be like a trailer park especially if you got some big white clorox bottles on either side of you. If you don't like your neighbors, they are living in your back yard.

I'd much rather load my boat up with stuff from a slip. In some marina's, we've had a great social group which can be part of the fun and friendships that last till this day. Washing down after sailing is a luxury, unlimited water use is a luxury, and plugging in can be helpful especially if you got a fridge.

Worst of worst is trailering. Get to the boat ramp, is there a place to park, is there a line of boats ahead of you, trailers with brakes are **** to maintain, etc. Time from arrival till when the fun starts can be long, although many have perfected it....not me. Although, I have to admit being entertained watching others launch . A truck is never the same after a dunk in salt water. But dry sailing your boat can be a plus.

I think everyone's situation and priorities are different at different points in the sailing life. Good luck with your decision. Whatever gets you out there is a good decision.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

I get all the solitude I need, when I leave the slip and anchor. Best of both worlds.


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

Minnewaska said:


> I get all the solitude I need, when I leave the slip and anchor. Best of both worlds.


OK... but do you spend weekends in your slip? If not, why not?


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

SanderO said:


> OK... but do you spend weekends in your slip? If not, why not?


We spend 4 nights per week aboard during the season. First and last are normally at the slip. We see all our friends before we head out and when we get back. Sometimes we meet them out there, other times we don't.


----------



## Ninefingers (Oct 15, 2009)

I didn't need a survey to get my boat insured in Toronto. That's brutal if they ask you for that. I use skipper's plan - $300/yr.


----------



## jblumhorst (Apr 14, 2002)

Mast up storage is a great compromise between convenience and expense, if you can find a location that’s close enough to good sailing. It adds only about 15 minutes compared to a slip. Around here, mast up storage saves about $100/ month compared to a slip, provides access to the marina water, guest dock with water, wash down station after sailing, etc. it saves another $100 month in diver and bottom job expense (if you don’t do it Yourself). So mast up storage is at least $2400 less per year than a wet berth. 

Rinsing off the galvanized trailer when you rinse off the boat is a must. Hosing off the trailer adds only an extra 2 minutes to a the rinsing job I’m already doing, the job of rinsing salt off the boat, deck hardware and sail cover. 

We currently store our trailerable trimaran in a wet slip, but we have kept it in mast up dry storage in the past. The slip is good because I sail it frequently without skilled crew. In order to stay in our budget, I do the bottom job myself every other year. I use micron 66, which is expensive paint, but it lasts 24 months in the water with a gentle diver taking care of it, and can be trailered. When our last kid is out of school, I will happily pay somebody else to sand and paint the bottom! 

Is it worth it to keep in a slip? That depends. 

.


----------



## BarryL (Aug 21, 2003)

Hey,

I have had 4 boats insured. The insurance company never asked for a survey.

Barry



Arcb said:


> Mast up trailer storage is on my list of ideas for sure, about 1/5th the cost. Then I lose the convenience of having a boat in the water to chillax on though.
> 
> Bigdog, the marinas require insurance, insurance requires a survey. Insurance surveys are the biggest scam going in the marine industry, especially on boats this size.
> 
> Maybe I will try shopping fot insurance companies that don't require surveys.


----------



## paulinnanaimo (Dec 3, 2016)

Surveys are a pretty standard requirement in Canada.


----------



## Barquito (Dec 5, 2007)

I doubt people have too much boat damage in slips, but, I always thought a mooring was more 'healthy' for a boat. There is nothing to run into, and the wind is always in the correct direction to continuously ventilate the boat (with the proper cowl vents).



> Our slip must be 4 times more expensive than a mooring. It's 5 times better.


That describes the situation perfectly. For me, the expense of the slip would cut too far into the boat budget.


----------



## Interlude (Jun 16, 2016)

So...to respond to some thoughts discussed here:

"Loud partying marina folks"...Our marina is sailboat only with the occasional trawler and like a National Park, we love being there. Very quiet. Never in it's existence has there been any theft from cars or boats.
https://regentpointmarina.com

We feel safer with the boat inna slip when we are away as folks are always looking out for each other there, and it makes having our boat be a true "cottage on the bay" even if we don't go out everyday. Lot to be said for electric, water, facilities, not having to load and unload by dinghy. No boat has ever been sunk or significantly damaged by storms there as well protected.

Costs are all over the map and are based upon your locations. You can see the costs for us based upon Interlude's size on the marina website. We have a very full life outside of sailing thus we choose to pay for some services that we could do. To have our boat winterized, engine serviced, hauled, power washed, stored in yard for winter, hull prepped, sanded, painted, and retuned to slip sets us back a little over $100 monthly on a 12 month basis. If ever became a real problem would skip dinner out a couple times inna month.

Marina requires liability insurance, as they should. Insurance not required otherwise unless you are carrying a boat mortgage, no different than requirement for a house mortgage. Insurance amount was based upon declared value vis a vie book value. No special survey was required other than the one we had done prior to purchase. Insurance wanted a copy of that survey to confirm boat's seaworthiness for our home waters.

We leave our dorade vents adjusted to use the prevailing wind directions to provide supply air through one and exhaust air from the other when we are not present. If needed when on board we open all 10 ports, the hatches and companionway, or use a small window AC for those hot, humid, no wind days in the doldrums of summer. Obviously only at dock with shore power. If too hot, too little wind we don't go out or frankly even go down to the boat. If good weather we don't need any climate control while out! Our season runs April through November, though when younger and more immortal we sailed year round. Have other winter actives now and only go down a couple times in the winter to check on things (read excuse to hang around boats!)

The 16 now lives at home stored inside, but if we do take her back down to our marina she sits fully rigged ready to back into the water with ramp there and go. This convenience cost us $100 any month she sits on her trailer in the yard....also worth it.

There is no right answer, just right situations based upon location, and circumstances. The above works for us and hopefully can provide perspective on such.


----------



## Arcb (Aug 13, 2016)

Lots of good ideas. I should note, I have had slips in the past, several. Some things I really liked, somethings I didn't. Ultimately I did switch to trailer sailing because there were some things I didn't like so much. But, like I mentioned trailer sailing might not work as well for me due to some different time pressures and there is no doubt trailer sailing takes lots of time.

I looked into moorings. I don't think it would work out for me. They are fairly uncommon around here. A handful of yachy clubs offer a few moorings, but marinas/clubs with slips are every where. St ill, I liked the idea so I have done some research on dropping my own mooring in a quiet bay somewhere near home, but being all navigable waters around here, it seems there are some beuracratic hoops I would have to jump through.

Mast up storage. I like it. This is what I did with my very first sailboat and it was pretty convenient. Any way, this has me looking at all kinds of hand launchable boats as that seems more convenient. Lots of nice little catamarans that would make pretty awesome family beach cruisers.


----------



## fallard (Nov 30, 2009)

Barquito said:


> I doubt people have too much boat damage in slips, but, I always thought a mooring was more 'healthy' for a boat. There is nothing to run into, and the wind is always in the correct direction to continuously ventilate the boat (with the proper cowl vents).


Inland lakes are not the same as coastal waters with tidal currents. Your boat may not always point into the wind and that can be a problem if you leave your companionway open.

A bigger concern is the health of your neighbors' mooring tackle in a storm. You might not run into anything, but your neighbors in the mooring field might.

That said, you CAN get damaged in a slip in a storm.


----------



## Chas H (Sep 6, 2013)

$400 is pretty expensive for a 21 foot boat.
I carry only liability insurance on a 24 footer for only 1 boat buck ($100) per year.
-CH


----------



## sailjumanji (Dec 6, 2000)

Chas H said:


> $400 is pretty expensive for a 21 foot boat.
> 
> I carry only liability insurance on a 24 footer for only 1 boat buck ($100) per year.
> 
> -CH


A boat buck is $1000.

Sent from my SM-T820 using Tapatalk


----------



## SV Siren (Mar 8, 2013)

As a few others have mentioned, mast up storage might be what works well for you. We have one marina nearby that offers it, where you arrange(by phone call or email) to have you boat launched for you, and it would be ready and waiting for you when you arrive. It is wildly popular with the motorboat crowd, and they have around 50 or so clients use their service. The only drawbacks are that launch and haulout times are limited by the staff hours.

Here is a link to our local marina with the in/out service I am referring to, just for reference:
In/Out


----------



## Chas H (Sep 6, 2013)

sailjumanji said:


> A boat buck is $1000.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T820 using Tapatalk


WOW! I didn't realize I was such a tightwad. It's not a C-note anymore?


----------



## JamesLD (Jul 16, 2019)

I'll just offer that it's a great idea to have insurance regardless of trailering or keeping your boat in storage or a slip. Liability, at the very least, is worth having. 

Jim


----------



## HobieDogger (Oct 16, 2018)

We made the move from a 21' trailer sailer last year to a 31' boat on a mooring. The move has been incredible. We sailed the 21' boat for years and had a really good process down for setup/takedown...but it was always a late Sunday drive home with the headache of emptying the boat, etc. I don't miss it one bit. 

We chose a mooring vs slip for the solitude it offers. It was initially for the cost savings and availability, but after spending the first season on the mooring we agreed that we will never want a slip. 

Regarding location: We chose a spot that is just under 2 hours away (Casco Bay, Maine) because the sailing is simply outstanding. We could have spent less for a place to sail in NH that is only 45 mins away, but we'd deal with a current and the sailing get's boring. 

Check back into those yacht clubs..it's definitely worth the effort to investigate what it would take to join and use one of their moorings.


----------



## cousineddy (Nov 27, 2011)

If available mast up storage is the way to go. We have a 25’ fin keel boat that we had to strap launch. Me and the wife got launch and retrieval down to about 10 min. Was about $100 per month to store. The good side is no bottom paint, no sink in the slip worries, no sail drive corrosion, and cheap. We just moved to an area where there is no dry sail mast up storage. Lots of slips though. Boat is in the backyard cause I haven’t had time to get the bottom paint on, re do the thru hull fittings and a ton more to get it ready for a slip. So, we bought a power boat on a trailer. Very sad.


----------



## Gene.gruender (Dec 29, 2019)

I had liability only on my ‘74 Cheoy Lee 40’ through Boat US, about $100 a year, no survey required.


----------



## olson34 (Oct 13, 2000)

Chas H said:


> WOW! I didn't realize I was such a tightwad. It's not a C-note anymore?


A "Boating Unit of Currency" is $100. equals a BUC, until the boat length gets beyond the mid-20's. When we moved from a 26 footer to our present 34 footer we found that the proper 'exchange rate' for a BUC was more like $1000.

Same rationale tho...... spouse asks about an expenditure on the family watercraft and you casually reply that it was "...Only a few BUC's...."
:2 boat:

Or as someone once stated, "Fun costs money, boys; How much fun do you want to have?" (That might have been from Ted Turner, but I am not certain.)


----------



## Arcb (Aug 13, 2016)

I might have found something, a mooring. It's at a dinghy/hobie club. No docks, just a sand beach. Most members keep their oats on dolleys and hand launch but the club has a couple dozen moorings for members with somewhat larger boats. You beach when you need to pick people/stuff up. That's fine by me, my boat was designed for beaching. Pretty decent sized lake. Probably about 20 square miles with some uninhabited islands with beaches for week end cruises.


----------



## alanr77 (Jul 24, 2009)

I trailer sailed a 22’ for many years. Yes it was a PITA but saved $. However, factoring the hassle just to go home after a long day of sailing I don’t think I’d do it again. I eventually put that 22’ in a slip and sailed four to five days a week due to convenience. Sweet sunset sails right after work became possible. After that, the 25/27 and 30 had to be in a slip. The current 34 spends three weeks at anchor and one week at a slip. (Different Situation than you) So IMHO it depends on how much you sail or use the boat. For us, the boat was a part of our lives so lots of time and planning involved the boat. For others, it’s a couple times a month thing. If that were the case, I’d save the $ and just trailer her. As others have said in many threads, a boat is almost always a horrible investment money wise. You pay for convenience, fun, sanity and/or relaxation/ memories with cash or sweat. No way around one or the other. AA


----------



## Chas H (Sep 6, 2013)

I changed insurance carriers for my autos and home. My agent told me that liability insurance for boats under 26 feet is covered by my homeowners policy. I dropped the policy from my previous carrier saving $100 (1 BUC)! 
-CH


----------



## sailjumanji (Dec 6, 2000)

Chas H said:


> I changed insurance carriers for my autos and home. My agent told me that liability insurance for boats under 26 feet is covered by my homeowners policy. I dropped the policy from my previous carrier saving $100 (1 BUC)!
> -CH


Boat buck ($1000)

https://www.soundingsonline.com/boat-shop/stretching-boat-bucks-to-go-the-extra-mile

https://sailmoonshadow.com/cruising-wiki/

Might also be aligned with the Bust Out Another Thousand, i.e., boat.

Sent from my SM-T820 using Tapatalk


----------



## sailjumanji (Dec 6, 2000)

As for the original question, we had our previous cat at two different marinas longterm. Although we werent liveaboards, both had a few liveaboards that we enjoyed interacting with. Also people prepping their boats for passages, and i got quite an education helping others with electronics, air con and other install projects. At late afternoon someone was always handing out a beer for a get together. It was a nice population of owners with boat interests. A respite from my 9-5 job.

Sent from my SM-T820 using Tapatalk


----------



## jephotog (Feb 25, 2002)

Arcb said:


> Mast up trailer storage is on my list of ideas for sure, about 1/5th the cost. Then I lose the convenience of having a boat in the water to chillax on though.
> 
> Bigdog, the marinas require insurance, insurance requires a survey. Insurance surveys are the biggest scam going in the marine industry, especially on boats this size.


The further away your boat is the better it would be to have it in a slip. The location should also be way worth the drive' good cruising grounds, nice marina, with restaurants nearby. Then the slip is more like a vacation home on the water.

When i lived in Oceanside California I had a group owned 32 footer 40 minutes (to 1.5 hrs depending on traffic) away in San Diego. It was a great place to visit during holidays and long weekends. I spent more days sleeping or working on the boat than sailing.

I now live an hour from the nearest Lake and 3 hours from the lake with better sailing. My plan is to keep an S2 7.9 mast up 3 hours from here. That lake has a yacht club and racing program, I hope to participate in this summer. After years wait I may be in line to get a buoy for the lake an hour away, i hope to keep my Potter 19 on to spend one or two nights a week onboard.

I have only gotten quotes on either boat but without any thruhulls, I don't know that I need a survey. I hope not I can't imagine there is a plethora of marine surveyors in Wyoming.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

I'm jumping back into this to add that if you are planning on a DIY refit, or simply have a lot of projects to undertake, keeping the boat on a slip is a smart thing to do. You have infinite AC power and water, and loading / unloading heavy or unwieldly items is easier while at the slip.

In my case, I got my boat squared away the way that I wanted it, and I now appreciate the peace and calm of summers on the mooring.


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

eherlihy said:


> I'm jumping back into this to add that if you are planning on a DIY refit, or simply have a lot of projects to undertake, keeping the boat on a slip is a smart thing to do. You have infinite AC power and water, and loading / unloading heavy or unwieldly items is easier while at the slip.
> 
> In my case, I got my boat squared away the way that I wanted it, and I now appreciate the peace and calm of summers on the mooring.


For sure a dock tie is handy for many projects. But not all. You may be able to use a town dock. For example in NPT it's free and there's water and power. When I had work done on my refer the mechanic asked I bring the boat to a dock... because had had a lot of tools etc.

Almost all projects can be done on board with the right tools and an inverter for power and having all parts etc. on board before you start.


----------



## Arcb (Aug 13, 2016)

Well, for me, it's a trailer sailer, so projects are done in my drive way or garage, as a result, it's the best maintained boat I have ever owned 

The mooring I mentioned above I don't think is going to work out. I am also exploring downsizing at this point. 

Making a list of pros and cons for having a boat with a cabin and an outboard and the pro list is coming up pretty short for the type of sailing I like to do, especially considering cost of ownership is likely to quadruple if I get a slip and I may not have time to use the boat if I don't get a slip


----------



## boatpoker (Jul 21, 2008)

Arcb said:


> treme. About $2k for the dock itself. Fine. Then we need insurance, say $400/ year. Have to hire a surveyor. Give me a break, it's a 21 foot boat that I have owned for several years.
> 
> Thoughts?


If you get stuck with getting a survey bring the boat on your trailer to Whitby Marina sometime in May. We'll do a survey for you free of charge.
We'll be there on the hard getting our boat ready to head south again.


----------



## Arcb (Aug 13, 2016)

Thanks Boatpoker. Thats very nice of you.


----------



## caberg (Jul 26, 2012)

In my experience most homeowner's policies would give you liability protection for the boat you describe. Most marina applications just ask for insurer name and policy # which would be your homeowner's. No one ever checks anything out. It's not as big an obstacle as you may think.

All that said, we loved our relatively cheap mooring when we had it. We now have a slip and there are definite benefits, but if cost was the biggest factor for us, I'd happily go back to a mooring and enjoy all the things we loved about it.


----------



## boatpoker (Jul 21, 2008)

caberg said:


> In my experience most homeowner's policies would give you liability protection for the boat you describe.


In Canada (OP is Canadian) that is pretty much a thing of the past. I routinely turn away surveys demanded on jet ski's, 14' aluminum fishing boats and 16' runabouts .


----------



## Blewtooth (Nov 21, 2018)

I too struggle with this because my trailer sailing days we're lots of fun and I think we went on really great adventures and travelled further simply because we could haul the boat up and down the Florida coast and find the closest marina in the area, splash her and then after usually, a full day of getting things ready we were off on a great family vacay.

Trailer sailors are the fastest boats on earth. I've had mine up past sixty five knots! Lol

Now that I'm on a slightly larger boat I'm parked in the marina where I pay what I consider to be huge dock fees. Now I have a totally different mindset. Most of the time I spend on my boat is at the dock rather than sailing it. And it has become as said, a little cottage where I can hang out with fellow sailors, do maintenance which I like and take her on relatively short sails. .

One does both enjoy and suffer from boat envy in a marina though.
Sometimes it can make you feel a little less adequate when the guy across from you has a bigger boat and taller stick.

But I just tell myself yeah, but he doesnt seem to sail his as much as I do mine. Sheesh! How can some people afford a brand new Benatau?

And they can't do 65 knots on a regular basis. ;/


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

What do you consider huge dock fees? What size boat / slip?

We keep Haleakula in a marina , but still sail a lot. While we like our dock neighbors and do some networking, we make it a point to get out sailing. You can always raft up anchored in a nice cove or dinghy over and have cocktails but still be out sailing.


----------



## johnnyonthespot (Jun 7, 2019)

I sail a Precision 23, which could be trailered whenever I want to sail, but for me a slip is worth it for the following reasons:

1. Its way easier to go sailing because you do not have to launch and retrieve, and rig and unrig your boat every time. This saves 1.5-2 hours per trip. This translates into going sailing a lot more, as in almost every week of the Summer vs. half a dozen times if trailering. It really is that big of a pita to trailer sail. Instead, with a slip, you just drive up, walk to your boat, check the rig, take the sail covers off, start the motor, and go.

2. Instead of having to drive a truck to pull the boat, I drive my car to and from the marina, which is a lot cheaper on gas and wear and tear on my tow vehicle. I figure that spending the $800 on a slip saves me a lot of money I'd spend on gas pulling my boat to and fro, so though its $800, its probably more like $600 after deducting the additional money driving my truck would cost, even though I'd probably sail only a handful of times per summer due to the pita it is to trailer sail.

3. Because of no. 1, its much easier to bring friends along sailing because they do not have to sit there and watch or help you rig and unrig, launch and retrieve. They are spending their time sailing. And it is much harder rigging and unrigging a 23 foot sloop if you are alone, which I am most of the time I go sailing. Not that I don't like single-handing. I may actually prefer it.

If you look at it from a perspective of how much it costs per hour of sailing, it might be cheaper to slip because you will be sailing a lot more and the added costs spread out over the additional hours of enjoyment may result in a lower cost per hour, and much more enjoyment.

I am sure there are more great reasons, but these are the main ones. For me, with a boat this big, there is no question a slip is the better way to go. If I had an 18 footer it might be different, but I enjoy the bigger boat.


----------



## Blewtooth (Nov 21, 2018)

I pay $14 a foot. Which for me is just a little over $11 a day. But it is all relative to your income how you feel about it. I really love being at the Marina and on a larger boat now but when I was younger the trailer sailer was just a blast.


----------



## Arcb (Aug 13, 2016)

$14 per foot? $80-90 seems standard within a couple hours of here. My closest maina is just over $100/ft, they do have a saltwater pool, but still.

Thats for a 6 month season.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Arcb said:


> $14 per foot? $80-90 seems standard within a couple hours of here. My closest maina is just over $100/ft, they do have a saltwater pool, but still.
> 
> Thats for a 6 month season.


We are 78/ft for yer round slip. Reasonable for this area.


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

Summer slips in LIS area are very spendy... very - $3,000 - $5,000. A mooring will cost from $750 - 2,000. In water storage is about $1,500 for a mid 30 foot boat.

Of course there are disadvantages to trailering a boat... but there are some advantages as well.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Ugh. We just paid something like $160-$170 per foot for May to Oct here. The only good news is that our current marina doesn't enforce opening and closing day at all. If you're early or late, they're fine. That may only apply to those of us that winter store too, which is extra.

The one thing I'd push back on is that folks on smaller boats or on trailers sail more. Some do. While it's true that it takes a bit of prep for me to be ready to slip the lines (maybe 15 minutes), it's much easier than launching any trailer, by far. I also think of my slip neighbor when people say that so many boats never leave the slip. He sails weekly, but nearly refuses to sail on weekends, when everyone else is around. Appearances can be deceiving.


----------



## Arcb (Aug 13, 2016)

I don't sail more since I started trailer sailing. When I kept my 30 footer in a slip I sailed almost daily. Too much work to do that with a trailer sailor.

However, I do sail to more interesting places with the trailer sailor. At 60 mph I can cover a lot of distance in a day. 

I took the year off work in 2018 and did a ton of trailer sailing. Trailered over 6000 miles in one year.


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

Maybe this comment should start a new thread...

Getting Going.

The amount of time to "get going" .. sailing is a variable for sure. I trailered boat has to be rigged... launched... the vehicle parked... and presumably some things placed on board... then you can motor the boat to a place to raise the sails and sail. This probably takes from 45 min to 1.5 hrs

A slipped boat is a variable depending on how much prep is needed to get out of the slip to a place to raise the sails and then go. It will involve stowing provisions, things like clothing, towels, sheets and so on... anything brought to the boat such as parts for a project... taking out gear like PFDs, harness, removing canvas covers, fenders, dock lines and stowing them. It may involve doing something with the dink. Check the engine, turn on the instruments and radio...then a review of the weather and tide and some sort of plan and you are off! This probably takes from 45 min to 1.5 hrs.

A moored boat will involve time to get to the boat from the shore... a launch or a tender... loading that up with provisions... and then unloading at the boat. It may involve various stops at other boats. At the boat you have to stow what you brought, stow loose things which will fall when you heel. remove covers and take out safety gear... prepare the dink for towing or raise it on davits or on the deck. Check the engine, turn on the instruments and radios...then a review of the weather and tide and some sort of plan, drop the mooring lines and you are off! This probably takes from 45 min to 1.5 hrs.

Getting a boat going is nothing like going to your garage and driving off in your car. This probably takes from 5 min.


----------



## trp34 (Jan 28, 2018)

Thoughts? You bet. I’ve trailer sailed Catalina 18s for several years. Had a slip for two years, switched to powerboat in a slip for one, then trailered another 18 for another season. If you can afford it, do it. I doubt you’ll ever go back to trailer sailing. 45 minutes in, 45 minutes out, always in the blazing sun. No thanks. Hell, just bending on the sails is drudgery. Drive your two seater or motorcycle to the marina, have a cold one, and enjoy. Ripped my toe open once during tear down, that was it for me. Boat stays nicer when you trailer, but I’m a bit fussy. If you’re in good fresh water (Huron for me) I’d think twice about antifouling. BTW, why the surveyor?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotty C-M (Aug 14, 2013)

It must be worth it to me because I've had a slip in the same harbor for over 35 years. At $14.44 for a 40 ft. boat that's a pretty (about $570) penny. So why do it?

It's easy. Yes, maitenance is more, but for that size boat, trailering ain't an option. I'd get a smaller boat but I love the luxury of the space, the safety of a larger boat in the ocean, and the way she handles. I've got lots of labor saving devices (some that I've put in over the years), like electric jib winches, and main furling and well, it's a long list. Bottom line, If I want to go sailing, I just go. It takes about 15 minutes to rig up.

It's fun. I have so many friends at the harbor. If I'm feeling social, there's almost always someone around to talk with, or ask for help, or to go out on a sail with. Lot's of times, however, It's just me and Lisa, or just me. If I don't want to socialize, I just hang out on he boat, or take it to a nearby anchorage, and just hang. Which leads me to the next point.

It's got lots of options. We go out for lots of daysails. Single hand, Lisa and I, taking out friends or family. The boat is so accessible. We can go home, or hang out for an hour or two or all night. Some days (like today) we might not even go out, but just hang out at the dock. Want to take a few days and hang out in Monterey or go up to Half Moon Bay? No problem, the dock is waiting for us when we return. Perhaps a trip up to San Francisco? Sure. Might even sub-let out the slip and say there for a month or two.

It's simple. We live about 5 minutes away. (That is really lucky for us.). After I type this, I'm going down to the boat. Well, maybe after lunch. I'll just clean the boat up a bit and then read a good book for a while. There is a small craft advisory, and I don't feel like taking the boat out, so it's a low key day for me.

A little edit for you all.... I got down to the boat and the wind had died, and the sun was shinning. Yes, it took me 15 minutes from walking onto the dock to backing out of the slip. I went about a mile offshore and found about 15 knots of wind. I sailed with just the jib - what can I say, I was in lazy mode. Sailed about an hour while eating a late lunch, and had a total gas. Hope you had a good day too!!


----------



## 22catcapri (Feb 21, 2017)

A slip equals spontaneity. That, and it's like having a season pass at the ski area: go only when you like the conditions and crowds. If you get to the water and something doesn't suit you, go check the docklines, climb on board for a nice lunch and then leave. When you get to a certain age, convenience become the most imortant commodity.


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

Scotty C-M said:


> It must be worth it to me because I've had a slip in the same harbor for over 35 years. At $14.44 for a 40 ft. boat that's a pretty (about $570) penny. So why do it?
> 
> It's easy. Yes, maitenance is more, but for that size boat, trailering ain't an option. I'd get a smaller boat but I love the luxury of the space, the safety of a larger boat in the ocean, and the way she handles. I've got lots of labor saving devices (some that I've put in over the years), like electric jib winches, and main furling and well, it's a long list. Bottom line, If I want to go sailing, I just go. It takes about 15 minutes to rig up.
> 
> ...


This post has some points which reinforce how "circumstances" inform these decisions.

Living 5 minutes from the boat is a sort of luxury for most. Closest I've ever gotten is in water winter storage about 15 minutes away. Day sails become very possible and "seductive".

The further from the boat you live the less likely a day sail becomes or just driving down to have lunch in the boat.

But once you are faced with a trip of over an hour say.... what are the differences between a mooring and a slip?

mooring: you still have to get to the boat
slip: you walk right on
mooring: peace and quiet and isolation (relative)
slip: you have to deal with noise, light and neighbors 5 feet away (no solitude)
mooring; quite inexpensive
slip: rather spendy
mooring: less convenience for projects
slip: more convenient for projects.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Are marina is not noisy at all and is tucked between two horse farms on a quiet creek

Our slip neighbors are all mellow sailboaters . Nice people. We can always pull out into the creek and anchor if we want to


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

chef2sail said:


> Are marina is not noisy at all and is tucked between two horse farms on a quiet creek
> 
> Our slip neighbors are all mellow sailboaters . Nice people. We can always pull out into the creek and anchor if we want to


There are no marinas like your marina in LIS that I am aware of.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

I would MUCH rather be in a slip when bad weather was around. Being able to walk onto my boat and do adjustments rather than go into the male storm on a dinghy or watch by boat get pounded it from afar is important to me. Being tied in by 6 lines don’t have to worry about being hit by someone else breaking free who wasn’t as diligent or just broke something. To me it’s more than just projects. If I had a choice, I would always chose a slip. But I don’t really have a choice. Very few moorings on the Chesapeake. I think same holds true in the Sound. Aren’t a lot of reasonably priced slips. 

If something happens to me ion the boat physically when I was on the boat in the slip at least I might be found alive. A mooring....maybe. 

I would never take a slip in a loud noisy place. There are plenty low key ones to choose from. We preferring anchoring over a slip, but I would rAther be in a protected marina vs out in the open. 

Lastly moorings typically are short scoped with a lot of bow action in heavier weather . Not like being on anchor. Lots of strain day after day on the bow


----------

